# The Granddady of all Go Dawgs Threads, taking us to KO #20



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. Lets turn some heads in here.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Wrong thread sorry.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! !


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6

Wrong thread sorry.


----------



## riprap

Does anybody remember the roll tide everyday thread? This was a spin off of that one. This one has been going strong and that one died. I guess the wheels fell off the bandwagon.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Does anybody remember the roll tide everyday thread? This was a spin off of that one. This one has been going strong and that one died. I guess the wheels fell off the bandwagon.



Died from lack of interest. Go Dawgs!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Ready for kickoff! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk

riprap said:


> Does anybody remember the roll tide everyday thread? This was a spin off of that one. This one has been going strong and that one died. I guess the wheels fell off the bandwagon.



That's cause the Tide sux and the bandwagon fans died with the thread.
Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles!





SpotandStalk said:


> Wrong thread sorry.





Matthew6 said:


> Roll Tide





Matthew6 said:


> Wrong thread sorry.



Thugs 'r thugs.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

elfiii said:


> Thugs 'r thugs.
> 
> Go Dawgs!



thats how we roll.


----------



## Matthew6

morning spotandstalkthug.


----------



## KyDawg

This neighborhood is going down hill. Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! !


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Ty Ty Georgia.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! !


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6 said:


> morning spotandstalkthug.



Heck of a morning it is. 


You finish that deck?

Pg2


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go DAWGS in Iowa!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Did somebody put a thug rug out. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

Bout time for a Friday Lunch at Boudreaux's aint it.


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Bout time for a Friday Lunch at Boudreaux's aint it.



We'll have to go eat BBQ looks Boudreaux closed down... Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> We'll have to go eat BBQ looks Boudreaux closed down... Go Dawgs!!!



Does mean we going to Dreamland. I liked to got run over by a very rude Atlanta driver the last time I pulled in there.


----------



## KyDawg

Plus I thought that place burnt down.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs getting the horn blowed at them all over Atlanta.


----------



## KyDawg

They also made hurtful gestures to me.


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs from Minnesota!


----------



## elfiii

brownceluse said:


> We'll have to go eat BBQ looks Boudreaux closed down... Go Dawgs!!!



Ohtenoes!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. I like BBQ.


----------



## riprap

Places ending in X aint good for ya anyway.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Places ending in X aint good for ya anyway.



Thing about them BBQ places, is that you never know who might show up.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs from Utah!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Happy birthday (in heaven) Coach! DGD. Love this man.


----------



## Browning Slayer

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Happy birthday (in heaven) Coach! DGD. Love this man.




This!! All DAY LONG!

ERK was the man! GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Happy birthday Erk!!!!!! 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs headed to Nashville to see that old 70'd band America.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs......up in here!!!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go you hairy DAWGS!!


----------



## Silver Britches

GOOOOOOOO DAWGS!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Go,Go,Go Georgia Bulldawgs.


----------



## Silver Britches

Have a great weekend everyone! Be safe and ...

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6

Silver Britches said:


> Have a great weekend everyone! Be safe and be sure to wash your mobile homes.
> 
> GO DAWGS!



Thizzzzz. Happy weekend mutzzzzz.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> Thizzzzz. Happy weekend mutzzzzz.






Go Dawgs in Utah!


----------



## Silver Britches

Matthew6 said:


> Thizzzzz. Happy weekend mutzzzzz.





GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Sylvester GA.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

Saturday afternoon go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Go dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Cecil Georgia.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Warthen Ga!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs wondering how the QB issue will work out. It scares me.


----------



## Old Winchesters

Go Dawgs in Mississippi headed to Athens on Friday.....


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs from the airport!


----------



## elfiii

Go you hairy Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs shelling butterbeans. I don't mind shelling peas, but I hate shelling butterbeans. If I didn't like em so much I wouldn't do it.


----------



## KyDawg

I am gonna quit picking my egg plants too, if my wife keeps making casseroles out of them.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs from Chicago!!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

happy roll tide tuesday to all the mutzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in the windy City.


----------



## Silver Britches




----------



## fish hawk

GoDawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs from Chicago!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs 

Starting a new job monday. ....... be on dayshift again!!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Good night Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs
> 
> Starting a new job monday. ....... be on dayshift again!!!!!!!



Congrats!!

Go Dawgs from Chicago!


----------



## John Cooper

Thanks Bro. ..... ready for dayshift and Saturdays off and GA. Football 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

John Cooper said:


> Thanks Bro. ..... ready for dayshift and Saturdays off and GA. Football
> 
> Go Dawgs!



Yes sir!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! !


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go You Hairy Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! !


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Good night all you Dawgs.


----------



## Silver Britches




----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

*Go Dawgs!!!*


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs from O'Hare. Heading back to Utah.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

6 more weeks before teams feel the sting !!!



BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ !!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Slayer is a traveling Dawg! Maybe hey will come thru Kentucky some time and I will but him a cold drink. Go Traveling Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs from the valley


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go Dawgs from T town GA


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

It is August now, gonna be some football played this month. Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs in Utah!! Getting close boys!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs from the Bluegrass.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs from the mountain


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Go dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS!  from the coast!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!



Go Dawgs from dayshift!!! In UTAH!!!

Got to work nights tomorrow!


----------



## John Cooper

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs from dayshift!!! In UTAH!!!
> 
> Got to work nights tomorrow!



Sorry man...... I just got off a 2 year stretch of 2nd shift.....


GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on all shifts.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs from Utah!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs from Utah!



go closet bama fans in utah.


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Silver Britches said:


> View attachment 844385
> 
> GO DAWGS!



 Go Dawgs 6!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Lol

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs 6!!!



lol.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Silver Britches said:


> View attachment 844385
> 
> GO DAWGS!



Awesome!! Welcome 6!!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Silver Britches said:


> View attachment 844385
> 
> GO DAWGS!



That's what I'm talking about! Way to go 6!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Starting day shift and new job!!!!!!!

Go Dawgs! !


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Camilla.


----------



## Nitram4891

happy monday dwag fans!


----------



## Nitram4891

new season is just around the corner


----------



## Nitram4891

best time of the year for UGA nation


----------



## Nitram4891

high hopes


----------



## Nitram4891

top 10 ranking!


----------



## Nitram4891

anyway...


----------



## Nitram4891

GO JACKETS!


----------



## Matthew6

Nitram4891 said:


> GO JACKETS!



thanks for posting.  roll tide.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

We have to put up with that once every 10 years whether we like it or not.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawg from Utah!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Bzzzzzzzzzzz from the MON.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs from the mountain


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go you hairy DAWGS!!


----------



## Nitram4891

KyDawg said:


> We have to put up with that once every 10 years whether we like it or not.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles from Ga


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs! It is too hot here to go outside.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs! It is too hot here to go outside.



roll tide. its hot here too charlie.


----------



## Browning Slayer

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs! It is too hot here to go outside.





Matthew6 said:


> roll tide. its hot here too charlie.



Not here in Utah! 80 degrees and NO HUMIDITY! Drinking beer and waxing my truck!

Go DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! ! !


----------



## KyDawg

Browning Slayer said:


> Not here in Utah! 80 degrees and NO HUMIDITY! Drinking beer and waxing my truck!
> 
> Go DAWGS!



Wish I was in Utah. Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs for cool weather. ....... it was a balmy 98 degs here today.........


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Go dawgs on a hot day in the south


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go Dawgs!!! One month from today boys!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go DAWGS from Utah!

Vols suck!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs from Utah!

And the Vols still suck! Heck, they always will!


----------



## rhbama3

30 days till we see some actual Football games!
Go Dawgs and Roll Tide!


----------



## Browning Slayer

rhbama3 said:


> 30 days till we see some actual Football games!
> Go Dawgs and Roll Tide!



THIS!!! WOOHOO!!

Getting close boys!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

rhbama3 said:


> 30 days till we see some actual Football games!
> Go Dawgs and Roll Tide!



Although Robert, you do know your work load is about to go up.... 

Go DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Sic Em Boys!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Hmmmm... Can we get this one done in 30 days??

Go DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

GO DAWGS from Utah!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go dawgs!!


----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Browning Slayer




----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs for the ones that haven't posted in a while!


----------



## KyDawg

Where you been Hardwoods? Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Getting closer to kick off, dudes! I'm ready to go!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Roll Tide. /QUOTE]


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

Rocking along toward Kick Off. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs!! 

Vols still suck!!


----------



## KyDawg

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs!!
> 
> Vols still suck!!



Always have and always will. It has very little to do with their record with me and a lot to do with their fans who I am amongst daily. Unfortunately I can look out my kitchen window and see Tennessee. I try to keep the blinds pulled when we are having a meal.


----------



## KyDawg

I almost forgot Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

KyDawg said:


> Always have and always will. It has very little to do with their record with me and a lot to do with their fans who I am amongst daily. Unfortunately I can look out my kitchen window and see Tennessee. I try to keep the blinds pulled when we are having a meal.



Same here Charlie. ....... I am 2 miles from the TN. Line ...... 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

KyDawg said:


> Always have and always will. It has very little to do with their record with me and a lot to do with their fans who I am amongst daily. Unfortunately I can look out my kitchen window and see Tennessee. I try to keep the blinds pulled when we are having a meal.



Can't blame ya Charlie...


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs from Utah...

Loading the truck and heading to Zions National Park!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Always have and always will. It has very little to do with their record with me and a lot to do with their fans who I am amongst daily. Unfortunately I can look out my kitchen window and see Tennessee. I try to keep the blinds pulled when we are having a meal.



I here ya. I started fishing in Alabama in the early 2000's and you would have never known they had a football team. Now...

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

That is one beautiful place slayer. Go Dawgs.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go DAWGS!! Pretty pic slayer!


----------



## Hardwoods

KyDawg said:


> Where you been Hardwoods? Go Dawgs!



Just needed a break from the forums for a little while.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs from Zions National Park!!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Late night Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs.....We got a long way to go and a short time to get there.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! !


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!! Almost game time boys!! HS FB right around the corner too!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Goo Dawgs! !


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, don think there is anyway we can close this one before kickoff. We can put a good dent it it though.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs. ..... I think we can if we all pitch in. ......


----------



## KyDawg

Well lets go for it.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! !


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide. volsux.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Sunday afternoon Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

godogs


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Hunker down you guys! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

We got to have a good year.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Brought Odell some steak home from Olive Garden tonight and it had some kinda hot sugar sauce on it. He done a double back flip and then tried to chase me down and bite me.


----------



## KyDawg

Odell don't like no hot sauce.


----------



## KyDawg

He enjoyed the Talapia with white wine sauce.


----------



## KyDawg

Thinking bout taking him to the Vanderbilt game.


----------



## KyDawg

He gets very angry if we lose and snarls at me.


----------



## KyDawg

He just soon whup smokey as look at him.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

He don't like them silly people wearing them big old commodore outfits either.


----------



## KyDawg

What up Jeff?


----------



## KyDawg

Hey Hawk.


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

Wish we had Erk back.


----------



## KyDawg

Hey Rip, you bout ready to go catfishing?


----------



## KyDawg

I'll bring the chicken livers.


----------



## KyDawg

Wife said no rooster tail though.


----------



## KyDawg

Brown done up and left.


----------



## riprap

I think they keep ol smokey on a logging chain on a tree. He looks like he needs a bath. He gets his name cause his house is beside the 55 gal drum they burn trash in behind the trailer.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs. ..... howdy Charlie! !


----------



## KyDawg

We don't have a chance of closing this thing if yall don't start to typing. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Hey John hows things on the mountain?


----------



## John Cooper

Howdy Rip...... 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## riprap

Thank God for the roster tail Friday. Fish were schooling. Then thangs will work. Just look back before you cast.


----------



## John Cooper

Still hot tonight. .... 

How bout in KY


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> I think they keep ol smokey on a logging chain on a tree. He looks like he needs a bath. He gets his name cause his house is beside the 55 gal drum they burn trash in behind the trailer.



That is there BBQ grill too Rip.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

If has cooled off a little bit but still pretty hot. I picked a watermelon today and it weighed a tad over 50 pounds.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> That is there BBQ grill too Rip.



That explains their actions. The smoldering plastic infecting the red hot dogs.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Thank God for the roster tail Friday. Fish were schooling. Then thangs will work. Just look back before you cast.



They good bait for catching a wife.


----------



## KyDawg

How is work going Rip?


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> How is work going Rip?



Pretty good. Between that and the kids its busy enough. When the wife works it's super busy.


----------



## KyDawg

I been spending a lot of time with the Grandkids, they sho grow up fast.


----------



## KyDawg

Slayer is here, maybe he will tell us about Idaho.


----------



## KyDawg

We used to sit in here and visit for hours.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!! Slayer the wife just rented a house for us next June in Idaho!! We are going to Yellow Stone for a week. Then we're going to drive over to Devil's Tower and Mount Rushmore and then spend a few days in NW Ne. It will be a lot of driving but theres no way to show the kids that part of the country from an airplane.


----------



## KyDawg

That sounds like a nice trip Jeff.


----------



## Browning Slayer

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!! Slayer the wife just rented a house for us next June in Idaho!! We are going to Yellow Stone for a week. Then we're going to drive over to Devil's Tower and Mount Rushmore and then spend a few days in NW Ne. It will be a lot of driving but theres no way to show the kids that part of the country from an airplane.




Heck yeah brother! Idaho is beautiful!! Heck this whole side of the country is!! I was in Yellowstone last June! Hit me up and I can make your trip less painful. And Charlie, I'm in southern Utah right now. We hiked the Narrows today and also summited Angels Landing today. I wish I could figure out how to upload pics from my phone... 

Yellowstone will still have snow on the ground in June!

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

We are taking a train trip out that way next summer, I am like Jeff I want to see some of this country from somewhere other than an airplane.


----------



## KyDawg

We going on Amtrak in a sleeper car. Think it will be cool to wake up and see America going by your window.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Browning Slayer said:


> Heck yeah brother! Idaho is beautiful!! Heck this whole side of the country is!! I was in Yellowstone last June! Hit me up and I can make your trip less painful. And Charlie, I'm in southern Utah right now. We hiked the Narrows today and also summited Angels Landing today. I wish I could figure out how to upload pics from my phone...
> 
> Yellowstone will still have snow on the ground in June!
> 
> Go Dawgs!!



Here's a few pics from the trip...

And I got quite a few GO DAWGS today with my shirt... Even ran into a Clemson fan...


----------



## KyDawg

Those are breath taking views Slayer. Go Dawgs out west.


----------



## Browning Slayer

KyDawg said:


> Those are breath taking views Slayer. Go Dawgs out west.



Go DAWGS in UTAH! Soon it will be in Iowa...

Then it will be, GO DAWGS from Iowa.. Big Buck down!


----------



## Browning Slayer

And Jeff, make it a point to stop in Jackson Hole Wyoming and stop by Grand Tetons... A sight to see for sure! And this is in June!







Yellowstone...


----------



## Browning Slayer

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs 

Awesome pics Slayer!!!!!!! I have been through the southern route to Arizona and the middle route as far as Denver. Next is to visit the northern parts of the west!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! !


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

Man it takes longer to get adjusted to dayshift than I thought it would. .......


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Browning Slayer said:


> And Jeff, make it a point to stop in Jackson Hole Wyoming and stop by Grand Tetons... A sight to see for sure! And this is in June!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yellowstone...



Will do I be hitting you up before we leave for sure. We are staying in Island Park Id 5 miles from the west gate of Yellow Stone.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> We going on Amtrak in a sleeper car. Think it will be cool to wake up and see America going by your window.



Charlie my parents did this exact thing back when i was a teenager. They flew to California and stayed with friends for a week and took the train back. It took about 3 weeks to get back to Ga but they loved it.


----------



## Silver Britches

GO YOU HAIRY DAWGS!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Hunker down!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Homerville Ga.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in the Harmony Community.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs in Ila Ga.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs from Zions.. Heading back to Salt Lake tomorrow...


----------



## antharper

Go Dawgs , from Lagrange  home of terry Godwin , I think he's gonna show out !


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs from all over the world!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, felt a little nip of fall in the air up here this morning. Made me think of Dove Hunting and listening to Munson on the radio. At the same time.


----------



## Nitram4891

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs, felt a little nip of fall in the air up here this morning. Made me think of Dove Hunting and listening to Munson on the radio. At the same time.


----------



## Nitram4891

Go Jackets!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

THWGT Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Wrens Ga.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs in Menlo, GA.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs in Tiger, GA.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs in Lyerly GA.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs down in Wrens Ga.



I used to stop at the store in Wrens and buy Pickled Okra a couple times a year when I hunted in the MON. GO Dawgs for Pickled Okra!!!!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs


----------



## fish hawk

Pickled okra will move you bowels
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

brownceluse said:


> I used to stop at the store in Wrens and buy Pickled Okra a couple times a year when I hunted in the MON. GO Dawgs for Pickled Okra!!!!



Pickled some okra this year..... some with jalapeño and some with habenero peppers......


GO DAWGS!


----------



## fish hawk

John Cooper said:


> Pickled some okra this year..... some with jalapeño and some with habenero peppers......
> 
> 
> GO DAWGS!



That sounds good!!!
Go Dawgs


----------



## Nitram4891

fish hawk said:


> That sounds good!!!
> Go Dawgs


----------



## Matthew6

Nitram4891 said:


>


----------



## Matthew6

roll tidezzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Nitram4891

dwag fans...hoping for another 1980 since well....1980.


----------



## Matthew6

Nitram4891 said:


>





Nitram4891 said:


> dwag fans...hoping for another 1980 since well....1980.



a lifetime.  yawn........ but Richt is a good man.


----------



## Nitram4891

Matthew6 said:


> a lifetime.  yawn........ but Richt is a good man.



yes and he dove off the high dive again yesterday woooooo!!!


----------



## riprap

Another gt democrat.

Too many hits from the Dawgs!
http://www.reporternewspapers.net/2015/08/11/bennett-wins-house-district-80-state-rep-election/


----------



## Nitram4891

That video popped up on my FB feed.  Was kind of funny watching some of those guys jump off wearing life jackets.


----------



## Nitram4891

riprap said:


> Another gt democrat.
> 
> Too many hits from the Dawgs!
> http://www.reporternewspapers.net/2015/08/11/bennett-wins-house-district-80-state-rep-election/



Shall we honor some of the UGA players currently working as public servants?  I think I passed Jonathan Taylor the other day picking up trash on the side of the highway.


----------



## Nitram4891

Go Jackets!


----------



## Nitram4891




----------



## riprap

Nitram4891 said:


> Shall we honor some of the UGA grads currently working as public servants?  I think I passed Jonathan Taylor the other day picking up trash on the side of the highway.



That will do more to help our state than Bennett will.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on a fine Wednesday Morning.


----------



## KyDawg

Floyd was not at practice yesterday, hope there is nothing going on there.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Tifton Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg

I am ready for some football.


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs! Season is getting close


----------



## fish hawk

Nitram4891 said:


>


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go DAWGS in Utah!!

Vols suck and so does Tech!!


----------



## westcobbdog

Browning Slayer said:


> Go DAWGS in Utah!!
> 
> Vols suck and so does Tech!!



well said sir.


----------



## Browning Slayer

westcobbdog said:


> well said sir.



Go DAWGS!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! !


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Go dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

Tech and Tennessee to t's in a pod.


----------



## KyDawg

Late night Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hut2

In the  Florida heat, "Go Dawgs"


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. We go some good freshman LB's fighting for playing time.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Meigs Ga.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Go dawgs


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs. We go some good freshman LB's fighting for playing time.



Sounds like we are back!


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Sounds like we are back!



We can never keep freshmen they always up and turn sophomores.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs on a Friday in Utah!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! !


----------



## KyDawg

Friday afternoon Go Dawgs from the Bluegrass.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs across the mountain in Trenton ga


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Early Saturday morning Go Dawgs


----------



## Browning Slayer

Sun is just coming up here in Utah.. Go DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. Brown is a DGD.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!! It's time to amp it up boys!!! Everybody sux but the Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawg down in Cecil Ga.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Go dawgs


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

GO YOU GON FORUM DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

How Bout it Dawg Fans!!!! Are You Ready?!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

I'm ready!!!!! Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches

One more time...

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

I can't Stop!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

I enjoyed that Jeff, Go Dawgs


----------



## Matthew6

rtr.


----------



## KyDawg

Late night Go Dawgs from the Bluegrass.


----------



## Matthew6

35 years


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Dang John, you back on Midnights?


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Dang John, you back on Midnights?



they get started early in bear Bryant, Alabama.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs in Iowa!


----------



## John Cooper

KyDawg said:


> Dang John, you back on Midnights?



Nah just an early riser now...lol.......

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Matthew6 said:


> they get started early in bear Bryant, Alabama.



Easy now mister mod Wana be........


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> they get started early in bear Bryant, Alabama.



Waffle house opens early and the egg flippers have to be on time.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Waffle house opens early and the egg flippers have to be on time.



 Go Dawgs Charlie!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Quitman Ga.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs from the Valley!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Getting closer every day.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Early morning GO Dawgs! !


----------



## SpotandStalk

Daily Go Noles!


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> Daily Go Noles!


----------



## Matthew6

Daily Roll Tide!


----------



## Matthew6

Daily volsux!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> Daily volsux!



This!!!

And a Go Dawgs from Iowa!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Browning Slayer said:


> This!!!
> 
> And a Go Dawgs from Iowa!



Next thing ya know, you'll be a Hawkeye.


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> Next thing ya know, you'll be a Hawkeye.



 probably the reason he moved there.


----------



## Browning Slayer

SpotandStalk said:


> Next thing ya know, you'll be a Hawkeye.



Nope!

Bulldawg born and when I die I'll be Bulldawg dead..

GO DAWGS!!!! SIC EM!!!

Getting close boys!!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Nope!
> 
> Bulldawg born and when I die I'll be Bulldawg dead..
> 
> GO DAWGS!!!! SIC EM!!!
> 
> Getting close boys!!


18 days until the saturday games. everyone should be back from the beach soon.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> probably the reason he moved there.



Nope!!


$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

Go DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Nope!!
> 
> 
> $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> 
> Go DAWGS!



time to slay massive whitetails


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6 said:


> time to slay massive whitetails



So you were an NC State fan in your younger days?


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6......Pole dancer


----------



## Browning Slayer

SpotandStalk said:


> Matthew6......Pole dancer






That was funny!

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> time to slay massive whitetails



YES SIR! GO DAWGS from Iowa!


----------



## KyDawg

SpotandStalk said:


> Matthew6......Pole dancer





Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs in Dawsonville GA.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

2 and a half weeks whose ready for some football GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Half way home.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Lets put this one to bed in the next 3 weeks.


----------



## Silver Britches

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DAWGS!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs. Going to Dollywood. I hope I can get some insight on all the underclassmen at ut.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs in Iowa!!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Picked up commit jaleel laguins 4 star lb out of Oconee


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Go dawgs


----------



## mrs. hornet22

It's great to be a Georgia Bulldawg. GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Me too.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Forsythe Ga.


----------



## Browning Slayer

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's great to be a Georgia Bulldawg. GO DAWGS!



THIS!!

Go DAWGS in Iowa!


----------



## KyDawg

How you liking Iowa slayer?


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. Looks like me and Jeff gonna have to stay up late one night and lock this one down.


----------



## Browning Slayer

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs. Looks like me and Jeff gonna have to stay up late one night and lock this one down.





Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6

rtr


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches

Y'all 'bout ready for some helmets crackin'? Man, c'mon, football! Ready for some cooler weather too! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Thanks for helping us 6.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!!!!!! 17 days left.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Resaca Georgia!


----------



## KyDawg

Just Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs down in Resaca Georgia!



ate some barbecue in Talking Rock yesterday charlie.


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Harbins Ga!


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> ate some barbecue in Talking Rock yesterday charlie.



Still got to get down that way some day.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Talking Rock, home to my Granddaddy, Great Granddaddy and on further back than that.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Sowega.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs out west.


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs. We need a freshman qb to get back.


----------



## riprap

Need to beat gt to be in the mix.


----------



## riprap

Congrats to Colorado on the 1990 NC.


----------



## riprap

Bama in the mix for most games forfeited all time.


----------



## KyDawg

We need a coach that is quotable too Rip.


----------



## KyDawg

And one that can build a brick mailbox.


----------



## KyDawg

We could use one that argues with the press a lot too.


----------



## KyDawg

Like to have one that will win us a NC.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Got to have some good luck.


----------



## riprap

maybe a 4 leaf clover will grow under one of the hedges.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

riprap said:


> maybe a 4 leaf clover will grow under one of the hedges.





mebbe pigs will fly . .



BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ !!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Daily Go Noles!


----------



## Matthew6

Daily Roll Tide and Volsux!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## bowhunterdavid

Matthew6 said:


> morning spotandstalkthug.



The state line is only 2 hours away.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Lunchtime...

GO NOLES from South Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Morning Dawgs.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Afternoon my DAWG family.


----------



## Matthew6

bowhunterdavid said:


> The state line is only 2 hours away.



then you should get moving.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs in Iowa!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Dawgs gonna have a good season. If we get average QB play.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Game time getting closer, let knock thin one out.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Game time getting closer, let knock thin one out.



422 rtr will do it charlie


----------



## elfiii

Hunker down Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Pine Mountain Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Dekalb County Ga


----------



## KyDawg

John hitting it hard.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Moultrie Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Bethlehem Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg

Gonna have to put Odell on a diet. He done got as big as him namesake.


----------



## KyDawg

He aint much of a football player though. He likes wrestling better.


----------



## Silver Britches

All my Dawgs and trolls are sleeping. Not a creature was stirring, 'cept me.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs in the early morning!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs in Comer GA.


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs from the Flint River


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Go Dawgs in The Classic City. aka Athens.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Be a good day to be in The State.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go DAWGS!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

O'Dell is a DGD!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs down in Jessup GA.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs over in Lula GA.


----------



## Old Winchesters

Go Dawgs ready for some football!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs in Madison County GA.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Comer Ga!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs in Colbert GA.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs knocking this one out before KO.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

We still got a long way to go.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs in Commerce GA.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Danielsville!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs in Pocataligo GA. 

Night Dawgs I gotta work tomorrow. .......


----------



## Silver Britches

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs in Pocataligo GA.
> 
> Night Dawgs I gotta work tomorrow. .......



Good night, bro! Sleep well.

GO YOU WEEKEND WORKING DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. H.S. football this weekend. Go Dawgs from Colquitt County pulling for the Packers tomorrow night.


----------



## KyDawg

Wish I was in Atlanta watching the Corky Kell classic.


----------



## KyDawg

Thugs starting young down south. Colquitt's number 1 running back in jail.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Whew.... Long day!

Go DAWGS, back in Utah!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

KyDawg said:


> Wish I was in Atlanta watching the Corky Kell classic.



Charlie... You lost me at Atlanta....

Us DAWGS go to Atlanta once every 2 years... And it's to slap those jackets around...

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Browning Slayer said:


> Charlie... You lost me at Atlanta....
> 
> Us DAWGS go to Atlanta once every 2 years... And it's to slap those jackets around...
> 
> GO DAWGS!





   Oh Yeahhhhhh ?????  Well every 10 yrs or so we sting back !! 


BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ !!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh Yeahhhhhh ?????  Well every 10 yrs or so we sting back !!
> 
> 
> BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ !!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 846992



I said ATLANTA Quack..... Has Richt lost at Bobby Dodd?


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Browning Slayer said:


> I said ATLANTA Quack..... Has Richt lost at Bobby Dodd?





I dunno, but I know he got stung 'tween da bushes.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Hooked On Quack said:


> I dunno, but I know he got stung 'tween da bushes.



Cause you little maggots have to hide in the bushes!!

Go DAWGS in UTAH!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Hooked On Quack said:


> I dunno, but I know he got stung 'tween da bushes.




Nice Avatar of 6 you got there Quack!!

Go DAWGS!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Go Pooh !!!


----------



## John Cooper

Early Morin Go Dawgs! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs from the Flint River valley


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go DAWGS from Utah!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Go DAWGS from Utah!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs from work


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs in the fulton co jail.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs on lunch


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs from the Banks of the Red River.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down on Reedy Creek.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6 said:


> go dogs in the fulton co jail.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles from Jacksonville.


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs at the trailer park on co road 187.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Prepare for yet ANOTHER disappointing season . .


BELK BOWL . .


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! !


----------



## brownceluse

Hooked On Quack said:


> Prepare for yet ANOTHER disappointing season . .
> 
> 
> BELK BOWL . .



Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

We don't get disappointed we get mad.


----------



## KyDawg

Go mad Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Odell gets mad if I don't feed him on time.


----------



## KyDawg

He will nip at my feet and growl at me.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Miller County.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in the Dome watching HS football.


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles in GA


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs 

And thug Nolz fans.......


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Charlie Colquitt just drove it down the field on the opening poss... 7-0 Colquitt


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Go dawgs, also watching highschool ball


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Colquitt kicker tried a 60 yard FG. He has the leg, he kicked a 54 yard one last week in a scrimmage against Crisp County. Hope the Dawgs are watching.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Atlanta.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

KyDawg said:


> Colquitt kicker tried a 60 yard FG. He has the leg, he kicked a 54 yard one last week in a scrimmage against Crisp County. Hope the Dawgs are watching.


 

Looking like another great year for the Packers!




Go Dawgs in Knoxville!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

A lot of meat left on this bone. This pack of Dawgs can chew it off though.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down South!


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS LIVING IN THE BLUEGRASS STATE!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Mceachern up 41-7 over ticker 5 min left in 2nd qtr


----------



## brownceluse

Make that 48-7 at the half! Hockman looking good but i couldnt say much about Julian Rochester because the D hasnt been on the field much! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Mceachern looks awesome. That Baker kid is a hoss.


----------



## KyDawg

Late night Go Dawgs from the Bluegrass.


----------



## John Cooper

Sunday morning Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Sam jackson looked better than a 3 star last night too


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Go dawgs


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs in Dillard GA.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs in ILA Ga.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs in Utah!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Vols suck, Go DAWGS!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Browning Slayer said:


> Vols suck, Go DAWGS!




So does Tech... GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs. ...... 300 more and we shut this one down! !!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles in Ga


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Go dawgs


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Baker looked like a 5 star. Wish Georgia would take a look at that Pollard kid in CC.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

HS football means College cant be far behind.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Iowa.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Saw a commercial for Ut tickets on sale. I've only watched about 1 1/2 hours of tv in the four days I've been here. They are back. Never seen an advertisement for uga tickets. I have seen some for gt tickets. Weswarmtogether or something like that.


----------



## riprap

Go dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Bout time to go catfishing Rip.


----------



## KyDawg

Late night Go Dawgs from the Bluegrass.


----------



## Silver Britches

GO YOU SLEEPING DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Any chance this one goes BEFORE the KO? Maybe I can help a little.....

GO DAWGS!


----------



## fish hawk

It will go for sure CamoDawg!!!
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## westcobbdog

Sold my neighbors house as they will be moving out of state, they offered me their Bama tix! Go Dogs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs in Iowa.



Not this week Charlie, I'm working out of Utah...

Go DAWGS in UTAH!


----------



## Browning Slayer

VOLS suck!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Browning Slayer

westcobbdog said:


> Sold my neighbors house as they will be moving out of state, they offered me their Bama tix! Go Dogs!



Sweet!

Go DAWGS!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Go dawgs


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Browning Slayer said:


> VOLS suck!
> 
> GO DAWGS!



Amen brother. 


GO DAWGS!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles!


----------



## Matthew6

westcobbdog said:


> Sold my neighbors house as they will be moving out of state, they offered me their Bama tix! Go Dogs!



awesome. now you get to watch a championship team.


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide.  daily nolesux and volsux.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs crisscrossing the western States.


----------



## Da Possum

Go Falcons


----------



## SpotandStalk

hdm03 said:


> Go Falcons



This


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## joepuppy

hdm03 said:


> go falcons



x2.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs down in Watkinsville GA.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs in Hahira GA.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs in Braselton GA.


----------



## Silver Britches

Y'all seen this? https://www.dawgnation.com/football...ga-target-read-this-if-you-need-a-boost-today Sad video. That's one strong kid, and a true team player. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! !!!!!


----------



## 1982ace

Go dawgs in hahira,ga x2


----------



## KyDawg

Guess al the peaches done gone in Hahira now.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs in Gray GA.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Hampton Georgia.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs raising cows in KY.


----------



## KyDawg

249 to go Dawgs.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs in Summerville GA.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs for Odell. He is a DGD


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS IN BAXLEY GA!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs who just helped the neighbor get 3 of his cows that got out. I think it's time to replace some fence!!!


----------



## Silver Britches

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs who just helped the neighbor get 3 of his cows that got out. I think it's time to replace some fence!!!



GO YOU COWBOY WANNABE DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Should have made him give you a calf for your work Jeff. They four legged gold right now.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Late night go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs in the morning


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Should have made him give you a calf for your work Jeff. They four legged gold right now.





fish hawk said:


> Go Dawgs!!!



the dogs will. win this year.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Go dawgs


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs in Utah!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Vols suck!

Go DAWGS!


----------



## Browning Slayer

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go DAWGS!


----------



## Browning Slayer

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Browning Slayer said:


> GO DAWGS!!

















Go Dwags!


----------



## SpotandStalk

KyDawg said:


> Should have made him give you a calf for your work Jeff. They four legged gold right now.



Yes they are.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

CMR is having a tough time sleeping at night thinking about the QB situation.


----------



## Matthew6

riprap said:


> CMR is having a tough time sleeping at night thinking about the QB situation.



how hard is it to pick the next buck belue. hand off to chub. throw 10 yard pass.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs in Utah!!


----------



## KyDawg

Glad CMR is making that call and not me.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Ty Ty Georgia.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Go dawgs


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

We gonna get this one Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Thomasville.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Has Nicky named a QB at bamma yet? Go Dawgs!


----------



## rhbama3

brownceluse said:


> Has Nicky named a QB at bamma yet? Go Dawgs!



No, but the rumors are a'flying that it ain't Coker.


----------



## KyDawg

KO getting close, we gonna have to name somebody as the starter.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

I hope we have solid play from the special teams. Tired of giving other teams great field position on bad snaps, poochie and onside kicks.


----------



## riprap

Also would like consecutive long play drives. We'll have one tremendous drive, and then three and out on the next two. We have put up points, but also put the D in some bad situations.


----------



## brownceluse

rhbama3 said:


> No, but the rumors are a'flying that it ain't Coker.



Yeah thats what I hear he wasn't as good as everyone thought. I thought he would be named the starter by now.


----------



## rhbama3

brownceluse said:


> Yeah thats what I hear he wasn't as good as everyone thought. I thought he would be named the starter by now.


I think he still has snakes in the head after the blown ACL. The word is that he just isnt very mobile, horrible on a short roll out pass, but can wind up and throw it a country mile given time. In other words, against teams with a decent pass rush, he'll get sacked often while waiting for the long post route.


----------



## brownceluse

rhbama3 said:


> I think he still has snakes in the head after the blown ACL. The word is that he just isnt very mobile, horrible on a short roll out pass, but can wind up and throw it a country mile given time. In other words, against teams with a decent pass rush, he'll get sacked often while waiting for the long post route.



Who do you guys have beside him?


----------



## rhbama3

brownceluse said:


> Who do you guys have beside him?



Alec Morris, Cooper Bateman, Blake Barnett, David Cornwell, and Jacob Coker.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Go dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

GO GEORGIA BULLDOGS!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Go dawgs


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk

Happy belated your day Dawgs!!!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Go dawgs


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

Thursday afternoon Go Dawgs from the Bluegrass.


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS ALONG THE COAST!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Statesboro.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide. volsux.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. We might get in the mix this year.


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## fish hawk

Morning Dawgs!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Go Dawgs. I smell a good season coming on.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs in Utah!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Go Dawgs.  Picture says it all.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!


----------



## nickel back

Go DAGWS from the drunk idiot at the house on a Friday night


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Party at nickel backs go dawgs


----------



## Browning Slayer

nickel back said:


> Go DAGWS from the drunk idiot at the house on a Friday night





bruiserbuckgrower said:


> Party at nickel backs go dawgs



Exactly!! Go DAWGS in UTAH! 

Not going to Iowa now.. Things have changed and I'm coming back to GEORGIA!! WOOHOO!

GO DAWGS BACK SOUTH!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs moving home!!!!!÷!


----------



## nickel back

Heck yea.....come down and drink a beer, all is welcome.....my wife might not like but right now I don't care


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

That sounds good Slayer. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

I am jealous now.


----------



## KyDawg

nickel back said:


> Heck yea.....come down and drink a beer, all is welcome.....my wife might not like but right now I don't care



Gonna take me a while Nickel, don't drink up all the beer fore I get there.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Colquitt County watching the Packers beat Plant Florida 21-0 in first Quarter. Plant is where Aaron Murray and Orson Charles played.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

8 days to go.


----------



## KyDawg

Where is Brown?


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

Let's shut this one down! !!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!
> 
> Let's shut this one down! !!!!!



THIS!!

GO DAWGS in UTAH for now!!!

I'll be back for the Carolina Game!!

Already have tickets!

I've missed my Dawgs live!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs down in Colquitt County watching the Packers beat Plant Florida 21-0 in first Quarter. Plant is where Aaron Murray and Orson Charles played.



What channel go dawgs


----------



## Matthew6

nickel back said:


> Heck yea.....come down and drink a beer, all is welcome.....my wife might not like but right now I don't care



pm an address. well bring fortys.


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> THIS!!
> 
> GO DAWGS in UTAH for now!!!
> 
> I'll be back for the Carolina Game!!
> 
> Already have tickets!
> 
> I've missed my Dawgs live!



we need to have a big ol parte. welcome home boy.


----------



## KyDawg

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> What channel go dawgs



Cant get it on TV up here . listening to the stream on Crusin 94 out of Moultrie.


----------



## KyDawg

I see 6 in here lurking.


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches




----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, this one gonna be done by KO. Never would have believed it 2 weeks ago.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! !


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## rhbama3

Less than 6 days till all the Thursday night games kickoff.
Good luck to the Dawgs and the rest of the SEC. I want to see a clean sweep!
Roll Tide!


----------



## brownceluse

HS FB started last night it was good listening to the band and watching a real game last night!!! Go Dawgs!!!!!!!! It's here boys!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs from the waffle house high atop Mont eagle mountain......


----------



## Buck Roar

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs from the waffle house high atop Mont eagle mountain......



Prolly the same one I ate at a few times. Lots of Tennessee folks in there from back in the hills.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. This time next week we will be watching FB.


----------



## John Cooper

KyDawg said:


> Prolly the same one I ate at a few times. Lots of Tennessee folks in there from back in the hills.




Go Dawgs! ! ! 

Yep Charlie I think one of the waitress had most all her teefies.......


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide. daily volsux


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

I wish yall would hurry up. I'm ready to lock it down with a GO NOLES!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Go dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

SpotandStalk said:


> I wish yall would hurry up. I'm ready to lock it down with a GO NOLES!



Good things come to those with patience.


----------



## KyDawg

Even fine wine has to age.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs! We will get there in good time S&S.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Sunday morning Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Less than a week!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dogs down in Morven Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go you Hairy Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

It's great to be a Georgia Bulldawg.


----------



## John Cooper

After church go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## daisyduke

Did you know that they don’t have any ice in UGA’s cafeteria? Apparently, the only kid who knew the recipe graduated


----------



## SpotandStalk

daisyduke said:


> Did you know that they don’t have any ice in UGA’s cafeteria? Apparently, the only kid who knew the recipe graduated


----------



## Matthew6

daisyduke said:


> Did you know that they don’t have any ice in UGA’s cafeteria? Apparently, the only kid who knew the recipe graduated



yep: and he runoft to Utah


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6 said:


> yep: and he runoft to Utah


----------



## Matthew6

he daisy, grab me a beer.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6 said:


> he daisy, grab me a beer.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Go dawgs


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

SpotandStalk said:


>



I don't see nothing funny bout Daisy getting me a beer.


----------



## KyDawg

daisyduke said:


> Did you know that they don’t have any ice in UGA’s cafeteria? Apparently, the only kid who knew the recipe graduated



I never did like that guy He teaches physics at UF now.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

This one wont never see Wednesday if John, Jeff and I have to stay up late one night.


----------



## KyDawg

Whatever happen to that Alabama thread?


----------



## KyDawg

Odell caught a another rat snake today. Glad there aint no Rattlers up here.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

heres a roll tide for you charlie.


----------



## KyDawg

Thanks 6.


----------



## KyDawg

Evening Jeff.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## nickel back

I survived the weekend......GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

nickel back said:


> I survived the weekend......GO!!DAWGS!!



How's that head feel? Go dawgs


----------



## fish hawk

Morning Dawgs!!!


----------



## nickel back

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> How's that head feel? Go dawgs



Saturday was  Sunday was  today I'm ready for round 2


----------



## Matthew6

nickel back said:


> Saturday was  Sunday was  today I'm ready for round 2



awesome. drop some gps coordinates and ill send one of the thugs over with a cooler of 40s.


----------



## nickel back

Matthew6 said:


> awesome. drop some gps coordinates and ill send one of the thugs over with a cooler of 40s.



that will work, I will just give the thug a beat down and take all of the 40's....

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

daisyduke said:


> Did you know that they don’t have any ice in UGA’s cafeteria? Apparently, the only kid who knew the recipe graduated





Ohhhhhhhhhh SNAP, Mr. Daisy laid da smack down on you  wanna be thugzzzzzzzzzz !!! 


You get 'em boy !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

This Saturday!!!!!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Matthew6 said:


> awesome. drop some gps coordinates and ill send one of the thugs over with a cooler of 40s.



Colt 45s
Go dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

This thread needs a thorough cleaning.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Once the thugs start moving in the neighbor hood goes down hill.


----------



## SpotandStalk

KyDawg said:


> I don't see nothing funny bout Daisy getting me a beer.



Go Noles!


----------



## KyDawg

Me and Odell going dove hunting tomorrow. The only thing missing will be Munson on the radio asking us to hunker down one more time.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Just a little pre-game to get ya'll fired up. 
Go DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

I done been ready mrs Hornet.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Get ova it, get use to it . .


----------



## Matthew6

go jacketzzzzzzzzzzzzzz and roll tidezzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

Matthew6 said:


> go jacketzzzzzzzzzzzzzz and roll tidezzzzzzzzzzzz.



and Go Dawgs.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Go dawgs


----------



## elfiii

Hunker down!


----------



## Matthew6

daily volsux and nolesux.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## antharper

Just seen that lambert will start Saturday , go DAWGS !


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

antharper said:


> Just seen that lambert will start Saturday , go DAWGS !



That surprises me, I don't know why but it does.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Pelham Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

It is going to be interesting to watch Lambert.


----------



## KyDawg

Got a feeling we will see a couple of QB's get a lot of snaps Saturday.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## across the river

KyDawg said:


> That surprises me, I don't know why but it does.



Apparently Ramsey has been extremely inconsistent. looks great one day makes terrible decisions the next.   Ramsey has the cannon, but can't be trusted to make good choices.  Faton makes good decision but doesn't have the arm to stretch the field.  Lambert has the arm to stretch the field and has apparently showed better consistency than Ramsey.  I still see Ramsey playing though, so he gets another chance.  If he doesn't win back the job I bet Ramsey transfers.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Wont be long now



Go Noles


----------



## KyDawg

S&S gonna be a Dawg fore you know it.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Noles switching over to the Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Tired of "wait till next year!"


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Late night go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Who will make a defense hurt. Lambert, Lambert. Okay pretty weak, I know it. But it was all I could think of this late at night.


----------



## KyDawg

Do yall realize how hard it is to come with a word that rhymes with Lambert.


----------



## KyDawg

Greyson not any easier.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs in the early AM.


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs from Harris County!!!!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Go dawgs in hahira


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> S&S gonna be a Dawg fore you know it.



or his kid in athenzzzzzz


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6 said:


> or his kid in athenzzzzzz


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Go your hairy DAWGS! Sic em. woof, woof, woof.


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


>



go dawgs for all the thugs in Tifton Georgia.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

It's a mean machine that's red and black. Aint nothing finer in the land...........


----------



## Matthew6

Matthew6 said:


> or his kid in athenzzzzzz


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

This one in it's final day.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Dahlonega.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles in Waycross


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs on lake Seminole.


----------



## riprap

I've been saying for years Dawgs in 2016. CMR don't care to meet Obama. Wait till next year!


----------



## KyDawg

I can understand that Rip.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

One last time on this one. 
GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

That's a cool pic, mrs. hornet! 

We'll be watching our Dawgs before long! Man, I'm ready! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles in Douglas Ga!


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles in Douglas Ga!



go bammers in tifton, ga.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

We 'bout to knock this one out boys!

Roll Tife! Oh you Matthew! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Yep this one on it's last leg.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs that went to a dove hunt and never fired a shot.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

Go Dogs in ky.


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs in Bryant, Alabama


----------



## Matthew6

Silver Britches said:


> We 'bout to knock this one out boys!
> 
> Roll Tife! Oh you Matthew!
> 
> GO DAWGS!



i hate my phone. gonna upgrade to a iphone six soon.  Go Dawgs on Silvers Birthday.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles in Fitzgerald Ga


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles in Alabama


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles in Tifton Ga


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles in Athens


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles in South Ga


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles in Ky


----------



## Matthew6

Go dawgs at the trailer park down on ochafaloochee creek road and the shell station and bait shop.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go noles in tally!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6 said:


> Go dawgs at the trailer park down on ochafaloochee creek road and the shell station and bait shop.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Close it Bo$$. Go Dawgs from Edisto Beach, S.C.


----------



## Silver Britches

One last GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Go dawgs


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

godogs


----------

